# My Plan for the Hawks



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

First thing the Hawks need to do is get a Head Coach. Preferably someone that wants to go up and down in an uptempo game, but will play the young players. In this case, I think trying to lure Rolando Blackman, Del Harris or Dwayne Casey from their asst. coaching positions might be a good idea. The Hawks need a coach that will demand respect but also will play an uptempo game which will help get the young players minutes and shots (speed up the improvement process). 

Now with the draft, the Hawks should not trade up. They missed on getting Dwight Howard, but at the same time, they don't have to do anything drastic. There are at least 50 prospects in this draft capable of making a roster, so with that in mind, the Hawks need to look for two potential franchise players, with their first picks and two solid players with their 2nd round picks. 

With the No. 6 pick: Shaun Livingston or Devin Harris 
*Notes: One of these two guys will be here and if Livingston is gone, then they need to take Harris. This is their PG of the future.*

No. 17th pick: Josh Smith, Kirk Snyder or Andre Igoudala
*Notes: One of these guys is going to drop to 17, and chances are very likely that it will be Smith as their appears to be a HS backlash. If Smith is here, you have to take him because of his upside and the fact that he is a local boy only helps.*

No. 35th pick: PJ Ramos, Anderson Varejao or Arthur Johnson
*Notes: The Hawks should go big with whoeever they feel is left here. If Ramos is here, taking a project like him might not be such a bad idea. If not Anderson Varejao would be a good choice because he can run all day and will get after it and play hard. I'll say they get Varejao.*

No. 38th pick: Kevin Martin, Donta Smith, Tony Allen, Ricky Paulding
*Notes: Kevin Martin is a very good scorer and with his slight frame there's a good chance he will fall to the Hawks with this pick and be able to make the team. His offensive ability is something that the Hawks should like, but if they want to go with someone who is more defensive orientated then Allen is probably the guy for them. I will give them Martin. *

Four picks: Shaun Livingston, Josh Smith, Anderson Varejao & Kevin Martin. 

The Hawks are going to lose Stephen Jackson, but that is okay as they have a pass orientated Boris Diaw to take over that spot for him. He acts as a Point Forward for this team anyway. 

The Hawks also have David Anderson (6'10 PF) coming over to join their summer league team. Chances are he will be on the team as well.

The Hawks however, still need to look to FA. If they feel that Varejao or Anderson is good enough to start, maybe they can trade Alan Henderson & Travis Hansen (expiring contract) and a future first round pick (2006) for Erick Dampier. It would give them a legit Center and they could re-sign him to a deal if they so choose. If they don't want to do that, they can also make a move for Marcus Camby. The Hawks would still have enough money for one more player, if Varejao or Anderson are not good enough to start. They could get someone like Stromile Swift if they so choose. 

I will say that they trade for Dampier and see what they have in their current PF's before signing/trading for a PF. 

Chris Crawford (one year left), Joel Prybilla (one year left), Jason Collier (would need to be re-signed, which he would do) would all be best served to come back for another year. I would also re-sign Jacque Vaughn and Bobby Sura as well, just to keep a little continuity in the backcourt w/ the loss of Jackson. Also signing a back-up swingman might do them some good like a Morris Peterson or Stacey Augmon. Not a great player by any means, but could be a glue guy.

Here is your Atlanta Hawks for 2004-05:

*Starting Lineup:*
PG - Bobby Sura 6'5 
SG - Jason Terry 6'2
SF - Boris Diaw 6'9
PF - Anderson Varejao 6'10 
C - Erick Dampier 7'0
*Bench:*
PG - Shaun Livingston 6'7
PG - Jacque Vaughn 6'0
SG/SF - Morris Peterson 6'7 
SG/SF - Josh Smith 6'8
SF/PF - Chris Crawford 6'10
PF - David Anderson 6'10 
PF/C - Jason Collier 7'0

IR: Joel Pryzbilla 7'2 C, Mamadou N'Diaye 7'0 C, Kevin Martin 6'7 SG

This is the makings of a pretty good team and by this time next year (if they decide not to extend Dampier), all of the bad-contracts would be gone (Terry's deal is cheap as hell). They would have room to make a run at a superstar or trade for one if necessary. 

The PT should be available for the HS players, but at the same time, if they continue with the pattern of playing fast and playing hard, the Hawks may not win many games next year (I still think they will be close to 30), they will have a chance to improve their guys. 

Also this needs to be said. If the Hawks end up with the players they end up with in the draft, Martin and Varejao are ready to play now. Martin may not be a very good defender (as of now), but he can score and Varejao plays hard and has championship experience in Europe. Josh Smith, might not be as far away as people think either. The best thing for the Hawks is to bring these HS guys in, but not put the pressure on them. Let them relax and get the PT off the bench. Signing Sura is imperative for the Hawks though. They need him just to bridge Livingston to a starting role. 

David Anderson is a wildcard. He is said to be a very good player, so we don't know what he is capable of, but if anything he would give the Hawks another big body. Chris Crawford, Jason Collier and Diaw are all very good role players. If anyone saw how they played after the AS break, they proved they could be very good complimentary players in this type of system.

If all this happens, I am not saying the Hawks will make the playoffs or anything like that. However, this team might be a team no one wants to play after the All-Star break as they begin to gel and work harder.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

Trading away 1st rounders has always come back to kick us in the ***....... not so sure about that one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawks4ever</b>!
> Trading away 1st rounders has always come back to kick us in the ***....... not so sure about that one.


It could be lottery protected or even top 20 protected for the next 5 years. It would be done after the draft though.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Shaun Livingston will be an intriguing player for Billy Knight. Billy wants to build a long, athletic team that can run the floor and play up tempo. Livingston's 6'7" frame at the point guard spot will be very tempting. 

They will also consider Josh Smith at the 6th pick, if that pick isn't used in a deal to move up. Smith is projectable as a small forward, or a long, athletic shooting guard. They Hawks may be looking at him as a shooting guard. At 6'8", he will pose some match up problems at the two, and his athleticism and dunking ability will bring excitement to Philips Arena.

Andris Biedrins is the wild card for the Hawks at the 6th pick. Billy would love to add his 7 foot frame to the power forward spot.

The 17th pick will be dependent upon who they take at 6. If they take Livingston, they may go for a guy like Kirk Snyder or a Luke Jackson with that pick. Luke Jackson would be a great fit as he seems a lot more comfortable handling the ball than Snyder. Snyder is the better defender between the two. They could also consider J.R. Smith with this pick. If they go with Josh Smith at #6, they would probably look at a player like Sasha Vujacic with the 17th pick. David Harrison is a player that will be looked at with this pick as well.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

What about Iguodola at #6?? He is only 6'6 but was a triple double machine in college. Kinda like Wade was a triple double man


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

smith will end up going 6th thru 10th

Id like to see you pick up humphries from Minn

no he isnt the next mario austin

will provide some tuffness around dampier

assuming Dampier doesnt find a way to get into new york

and in that lineup you know MO P is starting at Small Forward


Dampier..i like him..but he might be too old and want to much money for the young hawks

Would you trade your 6th pick and jason terry to Denver for Andre Miller?


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> Would you trade your 6th pick and jason terry to Denver for Andre Miller?


I can not see the Hawks organization doing that. I have a feeling that the Hawks will use that number 6 pick to move up in this years draft in order to get Dwight Howard. From what I've heard and read Howard wants to play for Atlanta and the Hawks definitely want him. 

I think the organization will do every thing in its means to obtain Howard in some way, shape, or form. The team needs a marquee player to build around and they see Dwight as their guy. He is from Atlanta, has been a lifelong Hawks' fan, and is a great person to promote considering the type of person he is.

I hope the Hawks do find a way to get Dwight Howard in an Atlanta jersey for the 2004-2005 season and I have a feeling they will.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The problem I see with this, and it's only one thing, is the trade of Dampier. He has a player option, what does he gain by playing out his contract?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nevermind bad question to ask

you guys are very high on these young kids

some will turn out to be great...others will turn out to be dog do-do

if Denver would give you Andre Miller the atlanta organization would take him and make some other signings

because the atlanta fans arent going to wait around
meaning if atlanta doesnt win some games next year...there wont be anyone in the seats

so play ball or go broke from a financial standpoint


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> if Denver would give you Andre Miller the atlanta organization would take him and make some other signings
> 
> because the atlanta fans arent going to wait around
> ...


This would work if you were talking about Los Angeles, New York, Philadelphia, Chicago or another big market in the NBA that's not willing to have a loser. This is Atlanta, a place that's widely labeled the worst sports city in America.

It might be better for Atlanta to take the young talent and develop them, especially if one of them is Josh Smith a local boy. The games that sold out this past year, either had a superstar player playing against them (or scheduled to play against them), or they had a concert following the game. For the most part, the fans who came to games dressed as seats, will continue to come.

Also, I don't see Andre Miller being worth Jason Terry and the 6th pick. At worst, I'd see it as Andre Miller and the 20th for Terry and the 10th. Since we're talking about two guys with equal talent levels.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Josh Smith and Iguodala will never drop to #17.

They are #1 and #2 on Phoenix board at #7.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

nobody is in the stands
nobody is buying your gear
or watching you on tv

Lets forget about winning and losing

Atlanta has to draw interest from fans or they will go broke
I could see them moving in the next 5 years

Terry is overvalued by most hawk fans, but he would fit in with Denver. I think Atlanta would do the trade if they thought they could get some free agents. Denver wouldnt offer much more. Maybe Voshon Lenard for next year. If they were sure they could replace him that is.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

They can move to Vegas with Jordan as their owner :yes:


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> nobody is in the stands
> nobody is buying your gear
> or watching you on tv
> ...


Atlanta fans don't overvalue Jason Terry. Atlanta fans take the attitude that the grass is greener on the other side with him. They completely ridicule him because he isn't a pure point guard. They completely ignore his value as a very good combo guard who would play very well with other ball handlers in the line up.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

terry underperformed this year

At his size he really needs to take on the point guard responsibilties


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> terry underperformed this year
> 
> At his size he really needs to take on the point guard responsibilties


The only thing I feel that Terry needs to do more of is penetrate into the lane. He's very good at it when he does it, but he simply doesn't do it enough.

Jason Terry is a very gifted shooter who can't be guarded on the perimeter when he's on.

Jason Terry didn't have the season everyone was expecting, but he also hasn't had much stability around him. The mix wasn't reight between the trio of Terry, Jackson, and Abdur-Rahim. Terry and Jackson are up tempo, fast break type players while Abdur-Rahim is a slow the tempo, half court oriented player. They clashed.

After the All-Star break, once Atlanta dealt Abdur-Rahim and acquired Bob Sura, Jason Terry posted 19 ppg and 6 apg while also cutting down his turnovers. Stephen Jackson's game took off after those deals as well. He averaged 24 ppg post all star break and nearly 4 assists per game himself.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KB21</b>!
> He's very good at it when he does it, but he simply doesn't do it enough.
> 
> Jason Terry didn't have the season everyone was expecting,


fair enough he didnt get the job done this year
not at his highest trade value right now


----------

